# n:m Tabellen mit Hibernate erstellen



## kossy (16. Feb 2014)

Hallo zusammen !

Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass ich zwei beliebige Datenbanktabellen habe, die sich in einer n:m Beziehung befinden und mittels Entities jeweils eine ManyToMany Annotation besitzen.

Werden solche "Mappingtabellen", die die Beziehungsrelation zwischen den Tabellen darstellen dann eigentlich automatisch in der Datenbank erzeugt, oder muss ich diese zumindest selbst mittels eines SQL "CREATE TABLE" anlegen und diese werden dann durch die Enties selbstständig befüllt?

Und wie verhält sich das dann auch in Bezug auf die referentielle Integrität? Ist hier eine Annotation "CascadeType.ALL" in einem dieser beiden Entitys vollkommen ausreichend?

MFG


----------



## kossy (17. Feb 2014)

Ist die Frage evtl. unverständlich geschrieben?


----------

